# Some good prediction sites



## biobiomarket (Feb 16, 2022)

Hello peoples. I have found and I tried myself some good prediction sites about soccer matches. They have only analyzed matches and prediction matches. I can not try day by day alone and I was thinking who is interested to join with me to share the price, to slip the money and to bet matches together? They have combo tips around odd 2 or 3. Also single matches with odd 1.7, 1.8, 1.9.
PM me or mail me biobiomarket459@gmail.com who is interested


----------



## biobiomarket (Feb 16, 2022)

one person added.
we are two peoples.
who want to join contact me in pm or in my email biobiomarket459@gmail.com


----------



## biobiomarket (Jun 2, 2022)

Contact me here in forum with PM. who is interested, write me


----------



## biobiomarket (Sep 1, 2022)

boom


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

Do they have fixed matches?


----------



## biobiomarket (Sep 5, 2022)

no
only soccer prediction matches analyzed with high percent success rate
do u want to join?


----------



## Bradd (Sep 6, 2022)

Not sure to go down that road without any evidence. Sorry but as you may know fixed match scammers are all around the internet these past years


----------



## biobiomarket (Sep 7, 2022)

i have evidences that they are not scammers
also they does not have fixed matches, just their predictions with analyzed matches from theirself


----------



## biobiomarket (Sep 7, 2022)

i do not know where u saw the word about fixed matches? all the time my post is about soccer sites with predictions. nothing about fixed matches!


----------



## judola (Sep 8, 2022)

Yes me too am interested please


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 8, 2022)

How can I see the evidence of the site's success.


----------



## biobiomarket (Sep 8, 2022)

judola contact me in PM in forum or if u want i can send u my number of whatsapp and you can write me together
skillsbet i have followed some years those sites and tested them but i do not have sufficent money to follow them daily by daily and i was thinking to be part of some peoples to slip the money and to buy and bet together
i have tested them and if won also if lose their archives are trust and reliable without lies. they won daily by daily regular archives what they sent to message peoples also they post in archive same matches
no worries about that, 
all of you peoples if are interested you can write me in pm of forum .


----------



## Giresse (Sep 8, 2022)

Hello I also wish to join the fun. Where do we register?


----------



## jafdevera004 (Sep 10, 2022)

Me too. Sign me up !


----------



## biobiomarket (Sep 10, 2022)

both of you guys i wrote in your messages personal inbox


----------



## judola (Sep 10, 2022)

biobiomarket said:


> Hello peoples. I have found and I tried myself some good prediction sites about soccer matches. They have only analyzed matches and prediction matches. I can not try day by day alone and I was thinking who is interested to join with me to share the price, to slip the money and to bet matches together? They have combo tips around odd 2 or 3. Also single matches with odd 1.7, 1.8, 1.9.
> PM me or mail me biobiomarket459@gmail.com who is interested


Ok please send me your WhatsApp number so that I can contact you, here is also my WhatsApp number+256789250617


----------



## biobiomarket (Nov 9, 2022)

we are starting this weekend to buy some predictions games from the reliable site
who is interested to join write me inbox


----------



## biobiomarket (Nov 11, 2022)

. . B U M P . .


----------

